# Vidalia Onion/Jalapeno



## Rodnboro (Jun 5, 2012)

Started a Vidalia Onion/Jalapeno today. If this is good, I'll enter it in the Vidalia Onion Festival Cookoff next year.


----------



## tonyandkory (Jun 5, 2012)

that would be interesting ... do share


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Rodnboro said:


> Started a Vidalia Onion/Jalapeno today. If this is good, I'll enter it in the Vidalia Onion Festival Cookoff next year.


 
Sounds good, keep us posted.


----------



## LanMan (Jun 5, 2012)

onion and jalapeno??????????
have you ever made anything like this before? what do you expect it to taste like?

just curious.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm thinking it might be good in chili or to marinate a roast with. I don't think I'd want to sip this one.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 7, 2012)

LanMan, I have mostly made fruit wines. The only oddball wine I have made is a pumpkin pie which is bulk aging at this time.Vidalia onions have a large sugar content with a mild taste. I really don't know what to expect. Maybe a cooking wine. I am experimenting with a gallon and only added 2 Jalapeno peppers for a kick.


----------



## FTC Wines (Jun 8, 2012)

Two years ago I made a Hot Banana Pepper/Jalapeno wine. It's quite good, we sip it others cook with it. Also a good marinade. I made it when "Obama-Care" was just coming out. My labels said "Cook with a FLARE, sip if you DARE, but ONLY if you have Obama-Care! Roy Bottled in 375 ml bottles, still have a few left.


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 12, 2012)

Racked to secondary today. It's the color of the Mississippi river. Smells ok.


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Jun 19, 2012)

Being originally from GA, I could appreciate a Vidalia onion wine. If you think it sounds a little crazy, then you haven't had a Vidalia onion before! Keep us posted!


----------



## cindy (Jun 19, 2012)

tagging along I love the idea love vidalia onions and jalapeno peppers! make it hot!


----------



## Rodnboro (Jun 28, 2012)

SG -.995 Stabilized today. Color is lighter. Tasted a little, tastes good for now.


----------



## Rodnboro (Aug 6, 2012)

Getting more clear and aging right along. It's a dark amber color. I haven't tasted it since stabilizing.


----------



## pjd (Aug 10, 2012)

You will love it! I make Vidalia wine and Jalapeno wine and often combine them as a marinade. I also use both when cooking a beef roast in the crock pot. I add 1 cup of Vidalia and 1/2 cup of the Jalapeno, throw in a couple cloves of Garlic and some pepper corns. It does not get any better than that and the gravey is incredible!


----------



## Rodnboro (Jan 4, 2013)

Bottled last week. I couldn't wait and opened a bottle and marinated a roast and slow cooked in a crock pot. It was very good and tender. I can't drink much of this though.


----------

